# Had This Happen?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm curious. Mom went for her CCL class yesterday (she passed, by the way) and a few of my customers were there, too. I heard from all of them that the instructor was giving them tips on "getting around" gun laws he didn't agree with. EX: how to conceal your gun in the malls, where there are signs (with legal weight behind them) saying no guns. There is apparently an entrance to the mall where they forgot to post the sign, but it is everywhere else. Have any of you run into this in your classes? The few people who told me about told me they didn't like the idea he did this and felt very uncomfortable. So I'm wondering if this a common thing or not happening.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

That didn't happen in my class, My instructor stressed the point if there is a no gun sign then you need to turn around. Seems to me that is very risky for him to tell people how to get around gun laws...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Actually he isnt telling them how to "get around" gun laws , he IS telling them to break the law!!! he should be removed from his position as an instructor ...period!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup. Crabtree Mall came up in my class. The instructor pointed out that the mall entrances were posted, but the entrances to the anchor stores like Belk were not. Neither were the entrances to the mall area from the anchor stores. Thus, if you parked and entered from an anchor store, you'd have no reasonable way to know that the mall was posted.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Yup. Crabtree Mall came up in my class. The instructor pointed out that the mall entrances were posted, but the entrances to the anchor stores like Belk were not. Neither were the entrances to the mall area from the anchor stores. Thus, if you parked and entered from an anchor store, you'd have no reasonable way to know that the mall was posted.


You may have been to the same class as my mom because that was the exact thing he pointed out from the same mall.

It just sounds odd to me that he'd do that and no one has said anything.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> You may have been to the same class as my mom because that was the exact thing he pointed out from the same mall.


I took my class a little over a year ago, so I doubt we were in the same class. :mrgreen: Probably the same instructor though.

BTW, how does your dad feel about your mom getting her CHL? He's anti handgun isn't he?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My experience mirrors Todd's. My CCW instructor in AZ pointed out, in a circumspect fashion, that all the entrances to a local shopping mall were posted...except the one at Sears. Care to guess where I enter the mall?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I am a little torn on this one. I enjoy knowing the loopholes and have used doors without a no weapons sign knowing other doors have it. I know I am breaking the rules but I wont be a victim. 
I dont think its a good Idea that an instructor offers this information during class. Its a bit unprofessional.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

i agree with Old Padawan! i look for loopholes for myself, but i don't think an instructor should be giving out this information. the instructor is supposed to help you stay within the limits of the law, not find ways around it.

i dislike for several reasons but if for none other, i don't want someone to open their mouth about it to the wrong person and in turn a sign gets put up thus eliminating my loophole.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are setting yourself up for a fall if you purposely circumvent the law.

If I don't happen to remember to lock my back door, I don't expect just anyone to feel authorised to enter my house. I would certainly hope the Legal system would support my right to consider entry under those conditions unlawfull.

Treat others as you would be treated. That applies to business as well as personal considerations.:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> I took my class a little over a year ago, so I doubt we were in the same class. :mrgreen: Probably the same instructor though.
> 
> BTW, how does your dad feel about your mom getting her CHL? He's anti handgun isn't he?


Yeah, that's what I meant. Sorry, this week has been a brain fart from Hades. 

He doesn't say too much. He knows I have mine, also. He actually offered to pay for mine. Why, who knows, considering it's just about useless without a handgun.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> You are setting yourself up for a fall if you purposely circumvent the law.
> 
> If I don't happen to remember to lock my back door, I don't expect just anyone to feel authorised to enter my house. I would certainly hope the Legal system would support my right to consider entry under those conditions unlawfull.
> 
> ...


I agree there. There a lot of gun laws in this state that I don't agree with, but I'm not willing to risk a felony to be a rebel or make a statement no one will hear. And if people find loopholes, fine, it is their choice to use them or not. But this man isn't being paid to teach people how to break the law, especially if the people he is teaching aren't comfortable with it.

As I always tell my customers who rant on me because they don't like a certain law, use the energy trying to get it changed instead. It may not work, but at least you did something about it other than preaching to the choir who can't fix it.


----------

